# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Kırk Katır mı Kırk Satır mı?

## bozok

*KIRK KATIR MI KIRK SATIR MI?*

 


17.09.2010 14:52

CHP Lideri Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun Brüksel ziyareti epey yankı uyandırdı. üzellikle sosyalist kanattan gördüğü ilgi ve beğeni, AKP cephesinde rahatsızlık yarattı. Fakat sadece orada rahatsızlık yaratmadı. Ulusalcılar da bir anda bir şaşaladı. N’oluyordu oralarda? Bir şeyler mi dönüyordu?

AB’de ekonomik kriz yaşanıyor. Ama Avrupalı Emperyalistler, en kötü kriz anında bile gündemlerini şaşırmaz. Onlar da bir süredir Türkiye’de olan bitenlerden rahatsız gibi görünüyordu. AKP yönetiminin Ortadoğulu yaklaşımları soru işaretleri uyandırmıştı.

Evet, referandumda “evet”i desteklediler ama bu başka bir konuydu. O hikaye, Türk yüksek yargısına takılan çok uluslu şirketlerin önünü açmak içindi. Ama işin bir de rejim boyutu var. Ki bu rejim boyutu Türkiye’nin temel dış politik yönelimlerini de etkileyecek. Bugün olmasa da yarın mutlaka etkileyecek.
ABD’de de farklı bir durum yok. Barack Obama yönetime geldiğinden beri, Türkiye’deki AKP hükümeti ve *Fethullah Gülen* cemaati giderek daha çok mercek altına alınıyor. Kimi zaman İsrail etkisiyle demokratlar, kimi zaman ise Türkiye’deki klasik 12 Eylül yapısına endeksle Cumhuriyetçiler, Ankara’da neler olup bittiğini sorguluyor.

İsterseniz o “işaretleri” sondan başa bir alt alta toplayalım:

-New York Times, bugün yayımladığı başyazısında Türkiye’nin anayasa değişiklikleri sonrası artık daha demokratik bir ülke haline geldiğini söylerken, Başbakan Erdoğan ve Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün yargıyı aşırı dincilerle doldurmaya çalışmaması gerektiğini belirtti.

-The Daily Telegraph, İran'ın AKP'ye referandum için 25 milyon dolar para yardımı yaptığını yazdı.

-Time Dergisi, *“"Turkey: A Referendum for Democracy or a Strongman?"* (Türkiye: demokrasi mi, yoksa “tek adam” için mi referandum?) başlığıyla bir makale yayımladı.

Bunlara, cemaate eskiden sıcak bakmış olan; istihbaratçı polis şefi Hanefi Avcı, Akademisyen Hakan Yavuz, Sosyolog şerif Mardin’in çeşitli şiddetlerde getirdikleri eleştiriler de eklenebilir. üünkü biliniyor ki AKP’nin en büyük Okyanus ütesi bağlantısı cemaattir ve cemaat artık Türkiye’de her tür sinir ucuna hakim gibi görünmektedir.

şimdi ise bakıyoruz, referandumda yüzde 30’dan fazla oy aldığı anlaşılan CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’na “Batı”dan şefkatli bir el uzanıyor. Brüksel’de geniş kapsamlı görüşmeler ve temaslarda bulunan Kılıçdaroğlu, tahmin ederiz ki çok uzak olmayan bir gelecekte Washington’a da bir ziyaret gerçekleştirecektir. Ben dahil pek çok iyi niyetli Kemalsever, bunları hayra yormaya çalışacaktır elbette. Hatta, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu da diğerleri gibi birazcık takiyye yapıverse ne olacak? Yapsın, o da batıyı kandırsın diyenler de çıkacaktır. Ama görünen köye kılavuz istemez. ABD ve AB, yani küresel sermaye, Türkiye’de bir alternatif ararken, bu alternatifin ne kadar kendi kriterlerine uyabileceğini görmek isteyecek. Bu kriterler ise batının bir dediğini iki etmemek şeklinde özetlenebilir.

ABD Kongresi’nin Fethullah Gülen Hareketi’ni eleştiren son raporunda denildiği gibi: *“CHP’nin yeniden canlanışını duyurmak için çok erken, çünkü Kılıçdaroğlu’nun liderliği ve kampanya yeteneklerinin test edilmesi gerekir.”*

28 şubat sonrası AKPlilerin, tabanlarından AB politikalarına destek almak için kullandıkları bir söylem vardı: “Ankara’nın zulmünden Brüksel’in şefaatine sığınıyoruz”

Acaba şimdi de, AKP’nin zulmünden Batı’nın şefaatine mi sığınılıyor?

Ya da şöyle sorarsak, “Kırk Katır mı, Kırk Satır mı?” politikası mı uygulanıyor?


*Hüseyin Vodinalı*
Odatv.com

----------

